# Household Benefits Package: Gas or ESB allowance: Which is worth more?



## eggerb (20 Feb 2008)

The tariffs below are based on my own most recent bills.

http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw107.html

*Electricity Allowance (website and hard copy of SW107 the same)*
The Electricity Allowance covers normal standing charges and up to 2,400 units of electricity each year.

*Natural Gas Allowance (extract from website)*
It covers normal standing or supply charges and a certain amount of natural gas kilowatt hours each year. The amount varies depending on the tariff. 

*Natural Gas Allowance (extract from hard copy of SW107 dated march 2007)*
It covers normal standing or supply charges and kilowatt hours up to a value of €55.34 during the summer billing periods and €108 during the winter billing periods. The total value of the Gas Allowance is €490 per year.

Therefore, (based on the tariffs and standing charges I have to hand):

*ESB*
Standing Charge Allowance = €0.252*365
Units Allowance = €0.1435*2400
Total = €436.38

*Bord Gáis*
Standing Charge Allowance = €0.137*365
Usage Allowance = €55.34*3 + €108*3
Total = €540.03 (subject to a ceiling)


----------



## theresa1 (22 Feb 2009)

*I currently get the Electricity Allowance towards my bill. Will I still get this?*

Yes, you will still receive this, but it will no longer be paid directly towards your bill. Instead it will come to you in the form of a monetary payment which you should use towards your electricity bill. The Department of Family and Social Affairs will contact you directly about the payment arrangements of the allowance.

Above is from Bord Gais Energy who now also supply electricity. Can anybody now say which is worth more? Gas price's are to drop so the units will be worth less so maybe have your allowance with ESB or electricity from Bord Gais?

They should keep it simple and give you a certain amount of money regardless of supplier but this is Ireland and we dont do simple, do we?


----------



## theresa1 (12 Mar 2010)

Is Gas stilll the better choice and what about Bord Gais and Airtricity for your electricity need's getting the social welfare allowance?


----------



## theresa1 (22 May 2010)

Flogas another option - anybody any idea how much social welfare would pay if you switched? ESB give free allowance units so if price goes up you still get the same amount free.My Mother has allowance with ESB and I'm trying to get her to go with flogas for gas but maybe she should go with Airtricity for gas and electricity?


----------

